# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  شماره پنجم مجله فراتر از شیرپوینت منتشر شد

## m.behravan

*دریافت شماره پنجم مجله فراتر از شیرپوینت* 
mini-beyondSharepoint5.jpg
در این شماره می خوانید:
 
نتایج نظرسنجی مجله فراتر از شیرپوینتمدل پذیرش شیرپوینت در سازمانها5 نکته ای که هر مدیری در مورد شیرپوینت باید بداندمطالعه موردی استفاده از شیرپوینت در بانک ASBآشنایی با Sharepoint Onlineهوش تجاری با Excel Server- قسمت  اول تنظیمات سرورمدیریت اسناد در شیرپوینت- قسمت دومنحوه ساخت قالب های سفارشی در شیرپوینت 2013 

 مشاهده آرشیو مجله

----------

